# XD MOD 2 full size 9mm



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Who has one? What do you think?


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I went and looked at it again today but it didn't make me wet? I do like the new HK'S though , that could be next?


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm a real piece of work because something is drawing me to this pistol, Maybe the look or the price I'm not sure? I went to my favorite dealer last Monday and bought the MOD.2
I have not been to the range yet with it but hopefully this weekend. I will report back at that time.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Went to the range today and the XD. performed perfect. I ran all 115 gr.ammo,that's all I had and some plus "P" hollow points. No FTF or FTE period. Groups were very tight at 10 yards and point of aim for me is pretty much were the front sight is. Trigger is pretty nice some take up but a good crisp reset. Distance back to reset is a bit longer than my glock but no biggy. Handled the rapid fire test well with 7 out of 10 shots grouped within 3 inches.For me that's huge and better than my sig p320. I'm pretty stoked about this gun and it rides very nice in my crossbreed owb. Holster,better than the sig p320 again. I'm not disappointed in the 320 but it's talking me more time to shoot well with it than this MOD 2 is going to..The MOD 2 carries very nice!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

shift1 said:


> Went to the range today and the XD. performed perfect. I ran all 115 gr.ammo,that's all I had and some plus "P" hollow points. No FTF or FTE period. Groups were very tight at 10 yards and point of aim for me is pretty much were the front sight is. Trigger is pretty nice some take up but a good crisp reset. Distance back to reset is a bit longer than my glock but no biggy. Handled the rapid fire test well with 7 out of 10 shots grouped within 3 inches.For me that's huge and better than my sig p320. I'm pretty stoked about this gun and it rides very nice in my crossbreed owb. Holster,better than the sig p320 again. I'm not disappointed in the 320 but it's talking me more time to shoot well with it than this MOD 2 is going to..The MOD 2 carries very nice!


Glad it worked for you! Nothing wrong at all with the XD line, and their modifications were overdue. Springfield did a good job with this one.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Absolutely! This gun feels in hand much better than the XDS!


----------



## Toocold (Feb 25, 2016)

I've carried and XD 9mm for several years. It's the one gun I'd probably not part with.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

The XD Mod2 sub-compact .40 is my EDC... 
I like the fit and feel of this gun in my hand ...
I think you will really enjoy your new pistol....


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

shift1 said:


> Who has one? What do you think?


THIS gun with the great mod 2 grips and th e new fiber optics(among othe r improvements) made me glad I waited to by and XD

NOW I want the tactical 5" xd mod 2 with that great grip set up-- I am a springfield lover now--wasn't before. even bought an XDS 3.3" for summer carry--it too is a great shooter


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

shift1 said:


> I went and looked at it again today but it didn't make me wet? I do like the new HK'S though , that could be next?


you will probably end up with both. a new HK and a mod2 xd--enjoy! I do.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have yet to pick up or fire an XD that I didn't like or shoot well. I currently have the XDs .45 and the XD45 Compact, which is identical to the old Service Model, but with a shortened grip (unless I use the 13 round mag). They just work, really well, every time.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Bisley said:


> I have yet to pick up or fire an XD that I didn't like or shoot well. I currently have the XDs .45 and the XD45 Compact, which is identical to the old Service Model, but with a shortened grip (unless I use the 13 round mag). They just work, really well, every time.


Bisey

how about the recoil in that caliber? hard to handle? I wa s thinking of an XDM,but in CT, the Nazis only let me get a 10 round magazine with my gun...so unless springfield agrees to ship one with 10 round magazines, I have to shift from a 9mm to a .45 acp xdm just to be able to buy what I want


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My 15 year old grandson shoots the XD Compact like a champ. The .45 ACP, in a full sized pistol is just a gentle firm push, compared to the snappiness of a .40 S&W. The XDs.45 has considerable recoil, but not unpleasant with a proper grip. In the full size, you can shoot it all day long. In the XDs.45, you will probably not enjoy it much, past about 30-40 rounds. It is the most pleasant of any .45 subcompact I have fired.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

duplicate post


----------



## FreakShow (Aug 16, 2016)

When you say it carries nice, can you go into a deeper detail. how's the weight, which size barrel do you have, how much does it weight with a full cmag. is it at all uncomfortable against your body


----------



## SSGRIZZO (Dec 4, 2020)

shift1 said:


> Who has one? What do you think?


I have the XD mod2 full size in 9mm and I love it! But I've recently noticed that my slide isn't locking back after last round is fired. I've put about 200 rounds down it don't really know what the issue is. Picked this gun up brand new in August, anyone else having this issue?


----------

